# best countries for commercial beekeeping



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

China, they are the worlds leader in shipping out "honey" low cost of "living" and bumper crops.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Not to mention at one time the government of China compensated their bee keepers for every pound exported to the U.S. So they could wholesale for below domestic production costs. They may still do so!


----------



## commercial beekeeper (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you so much for your kind reply I would appreciate it if you could spare some time and read my reply. have you considered all the factors surrounding beekeeping such as weather, climate, labour force, agricultural incentives, government policies, the rate of return and political and social stability?! As you kindly know China is a developing and unstable country with a non-democratic government. So if you want to suggest some developed countries what countries would you recommend based on all factors as mentioned.

Best regards,


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

United States of America.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

